# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  "Sapa mùa lúa chín" - Tour du lịch dành riêng cho giới trẻ

## pystravel

*+ Giảm 20% nếu đăng ký trước ngày 20/9, chỉ còn: 1.350.000 VNĐ/người
+ Giảm 10% nếu đăng ký trước ngày 25/9, chỉ còn: 1.520.000 VNĐ/người*

*Giữa tháng 9 Sa Pa sẽ bước vào mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang nằm dưới chân núi Fansipan hùng vĩ. Lúc này không gì tuyệt vời hơn được đi trêndang-ky-du-lich-pys những còn đường nhìn xuống thung lũng lúa chín vàng, hay đi sâu vào trong những ngôi làng nhỏ yên bình ở thung lũng Mường Hoa.*

PYS Tour là chương trình tour thường kỳ dành riêng cho các bạn trẻ yêu thích khám phá, trải nghiệm và giao lưu kết bạn.  Hãy tham gia chuyến đi "Sapa mùa lúa chín" cùng PYS Travel để thưởng thức những phút giây thư giãn với phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp trong mùa vàng thơ mộng này.


*
Tham gia tour của PYS Travel bạn sẽ:*

- Giao lưu, kết bạn với những bạn trẻ cá tính, năng động, nhiệt huyết. Qua đó có được những trải nghiệm thú vị cùng những người bạn mới quen trên suốt cuộc hành trình.
- Có cơ hội đi thăm quan, trải nghiệm văn hóa, đời sống với chi phí tốt nhất.
- Được thể hiện mình trong những cuộc thi, trò chơi vui nhộn

Giá tour : 1690.000 VND/người.
*Khuyến mãi:*
+ Giảm 20% nếu đăng ký trước ngày 20/9, chỉ còn: 1.350.000 VNĐ/người
+ Giảm 10% nếu đăng ký trước ngày 25/9, chỉ còn: 1.520.000 VNĐ/người


*Lịch trình:
Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Lào Cai*

21h:Tập trung tại Ga Hà Nội.
21h50: Tàu khởi hành đi Lào Cai.

*Ngày 2: Sapa – Tả Van – Cầu Mây.*

8h30: Tới thị trấn Sapa. Đoàn nghỉ ngơi và dùng bữa sáng.
10h: Lên xe tới bản Tả Van. Nhận phòng nhà nghỉ Tả Van View trong bản với phong cảnh thung lũng mùa lúa chín tuyệt đẹp xung quanh.
12h: Quý khách nghỉ ngơi dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
14h: Quý khách đi bộ thăm thung lũng Tả Van, điểm thăm quan Cầu Mây, xa xa là bãi đá cổ.
19h: Quý khách ăn tối. Tổ chức giao lưu văn nghệ với tourguide của PYS.

* 
Ngày 3: Tả Van - Thác tình yêu – Lào Cai.*

8h: Sau bữa sáng, xe chở Quý khách đi tới khu sinh thái Hoàng Liên, thăm thác Tình Yêu – thác đẹp nhất Sapa.
12h00: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Suối Bạc.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do shopping mua đồ lưu niệm tại chợ Sapa, nhà thờ đá.
18h15: Quý khách ăn tối tại Lào Cai.
19h30: Lên tàu trở về Hà Nội.
*
Ngày 4: Lào Cai – Hà Nội*

5h30: Tàu về ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chuyến đi.

Ảnh PYS Tour - Sapa mùa lúa chín 2010



*
Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Nhà nghỉ home-stay đầy đủ tiện nghi.
- Vé tàu hỏa Hà Nội – Lào Cai – Hà Nội (ghế mềm, điều hoà)
- Xe đưa đón Lào Cai – Sapa – Lào Cai.
- Xe thăm quan danh thắng ở Sapa.
- Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình: 2 bữa sáng, 2 bữa trưa, 2 bữa tối. (Bữa chính: 70.000đ/người, bữa phụ: 25.000VND/người)
- Hướng dẫn viên du lịch
- Vé tham quan.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch

Giá không bao gồm:
- Thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chi tiết liên hệ:
Vũ Tuấn Phong - Điều hành tour
SDT: 0988 407 135
Email: office@pystravel.com

---
Thông tin về những địa điểm thú vị - Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch - Thông tin khuyến mãi và những chuyến đi miễn phí
http://pystravel.côm

_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa_

----------

